# Erring Thread



## Bleipriester

This evil thread is full of sins and lust. If you don´t agree, well, that´s your problem.







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I am outlining a set of rules to protect people from possible harm and cultural shocks*

1. You cannot paste pornography or stuff belonging to such here.

2. Girls must be at least this big:





3. No homo stuff.

4. Mods _must_ fap on the stuff posted to ascertain whether it is appropriate.

5. No nude stuff. Its Winter and all...

6. For complaints consult your local Inquisition representative.


----------



## Darkwind

Earrings?  But what about finger rings?


----------



## Bleipriester

Erring for sinful...


----------



## Toro




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## konradv




----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


>


Oh no! Not the 20´s again!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Natural Citizen

I like the stonework on that house, though. Hm. I wonder if it's real or just some tile.


----------



## Bleipriester

Natural Citizen said:


> I like the stonework on that house, though. Hm. I wonder if it's real or just some tile.


Ah, yes, this stonework...


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Natural Citizen

Bleipriester said:


> Ah, yes, this stonework...



Ha. My girl blows these knobby-kneed skeezers away. And she's a lady. lol.

I was thinking about doing a stone face on the front, whenever we build again, but I dunno.  I do like those columns the way they did that.


----------



## Bleipriester

Natural Citizen said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, this stonework...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. My girl blows these knobby-kneed skeezers away. And she's a lady. lol.
> 
> I was thinking about doing a stone face on the front, whenever we build again, but I dunno.  I do like those columns the way they did that.
Click to expand...

It´s fancy but could be purely optical indeed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Hmm, legs...


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## deannalw

Bleipriester said:


> Hmm, legs...




I hate to poop on the party but this young lady isn't real.

Still purdy though!


----------



## Bleipriester

deannalw said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, legs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to poop on the party but this young lady isn't real.
> 
> Still purdy though!
Click to expand...

Not real? That saddens me to death.
But why?


----------



## deannalw

Bleipriester said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, legs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to poop on the party but this young lady isn't real.
> 
> Still purdy though!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not real? That saddens me to death.
> But why?
Click to expand...



LOL! I don't know why.

Like my mom used to say now and then... Why is a duck?


----------



## fncceo




----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


>


Homo content. Watch the rules.


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homo content. Watch the rules.
Click to expand...


It's only 'homo' content if you personally find it arousing. 

Is there something you would like to share?


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homo content. Watch the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only 'homo' content if you personally find it arousing.
> 
> Is there something you would like to share?
Click to expand...

When posted by a guy, it´s homo content. It´s apparently not a socialist working party poster.


----------



## Bleipriester

Please guys, put your coming outs in a special thread.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

It is Carnival! Time to post sexy dancing girls. Unfortunately for you, I won´t.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

She´s new in my facebook. Incredible!












fbj


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## rightwinger

Bleipriester said:


> This evil thread is full of sins and lust. If you don´t agree, well, that´s your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *I am outlining a set of rules to protect people from possible harm and cultural shocks*
> 
> 1. You cannot paste pornography or stuff belonging to such here.
> 
> 2. Girls must be at least this big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. No homo stuff.
> 
> 4. Mods _must_ fap on the stuff posted to ascertain whether it is appropriate.
> 
> 5. No nude stuff. Its Winter and all...
> 
> 6. For complaints consult your local Inquisition representative.



She is not wearing a helmet


----------



## Bleipriester

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evil thread is full of sins and lust. If you don´t agree, well, that´s your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *I am outlining a set of rules to protect people from possible harm and cultural shocks*
> 
> 1. You cannot paste pornography or stuff belonging to such here.
> 
> 2. Girls must be at least this big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. No homo stuff.
> 
> 4. Mods _must_ fap on the stuff posted to ascertain whether it is appropriate.
> 
> 5. No nude stuff. Its Winter and all...
> 
> 6. For complaints consult your local Inquisition representative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not wearing a helmet
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Bleipriester

Veoh Watch Movie Online For Free


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

There you go. Updated regularly.





__





						Galerie: Nina - abload.de
					

Bei Abload.de kostenlos Bilder hosten und in Foren, ebay oder anderen Auktionsplattformen usw. nutzen. Die Benutzeroberfläche ermöglicht einfaches bearbeiten deiner Bilder!




					abload.de


----------



## lg325




----------

